# Crock pot questions



## sperry (Nov 3, 2012)

Can you put the base directly into the crock pot?  Would you use that same crock pot for food, or buy a different one exclusively for soap?  Would there be hot spots that would burn the melt?


----------



## critterman (Nov 3, 2012)

I have been told that Crock pots aren't the best for MP soaps but actually to just put it in the microware in a pyrex bowl and melt it.  Its faster and easier.  If you do decide to use a Crock Pot then by all means you could use the same one for food thats the beautiful thing about making soap ... its soap!! Nice and clean


----------



## sperry (Nov 3, 2012)

Is this a forum for advertising?


----------



## critterman (Nov 3, 2012)

Sorry sperry I won't help answer any of your questions if it bothers you that much


----------



## sperry (Nov 4, 2012)

I just asked a question.  My personal preference would be not to turn this into a forum where anyone with anything to sell gets free advertising time.  But, then, it's not my site.  I just get one vote.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 4, 2012)

People are permitted to post links to their sites and facebook pages in their signature lines. It's a nice benefit for those who sell since it helps with SEO. If I sold, I would want to have a link in my sig line. Admittedly, critterman's original type size was too large but he's reduced the font size now. I appreciate the smaller type since it makes it easier to read through a topic.


----------



## critterman (Nov 4, 2012)

Thank you Hazel and I do apologize for the original font size I didn't realize it was going to be THAT big lol but as soon as I seen it I fixed it


----------



## sperry (Nov 4, 2012)

Sounds good.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 4, 2012)

critterman said:
			
		

> Thank you Hazel and I do apologize for the original font size I didn't realize it was going to be THAT big lol but as soon as I seen it I fixed it



No problem. I appreciate you changing it. There is a preview button for the sig line but I don't think it really shows how large font size will actually appear on a forum page. Font size isn't the only thing which can be too large. I've seen some honkin' big pictures in the Photo Gallery.  They practically cover my entire monitor screen. 

*@ sperry*

I'm sorry for hijacking your thread.    I can't even answer your question about using a crockpot. I've only melted MP in the microwave or in a double boiler on the stove. But as critterman already mentioned, you don't have to have designated utensils for MP. It's already soap so you don't have to worry about lye.


----------



## sperry (Nov 4, 2012)

RE:  Highjacking the thread.... on the contrary... I was looking for an answer to the advertising question... so thanks.  I don't have a problem with a small link.  It's just that it is VERY easy to imagine clueless people who are selling stuff posting any old answer just to get their name out there.  (No... critterman didn't fit the description.  But it IS easy to imagine.)  Then we quickly have a worthless forum.  RE:  the crock pot questions.  The micro-wave makes me nervous...  Mostly afraid of over-cooking.  I wanted some production, so the double boiler was problematic.  I would need a small one to control batches, but that wouldn't give me any volume.  A large double boiler would have caused batching problems.  My application is not the norm, so my solution isn't either.  If it sounds funny it's because there were LOTS of factors that went into it.  It looks now like I am going to put two tea kettles (one batch each) in a few inches of water on a towel in a roaster oven, of all things.  It will act like a double boiler.  The tea kettles easily control the batch size and will be easy to pour.  Rotating the two will give me some volume.  (Of course this is just like two double boilers... like I said... lots of factors went into this.)


----------



## Hazel (Nov 4, 2012)

Good luck! I hope it works out.


----------



## paillo (Sep 5, 2013)

Pyrex and M&P in the microwave make me nervous too. (Beeswax and Pyrex in the microwave terrify me.) I use a sturdy plastic paint bucket that doesn't stand a chance of exploding.

I start with a smallish amount, and add to it as it melts, that way you don't get big gobs of unmelted soap. I find that if I put the whole quantity in to melt, it takes forever.


----------



## Crombie (Sep 6, 2013)

*Crockpot MP*

I have a dual crockpot and each crock holds about a quart.  When I am making a large batch of MP, I use the crockpots on the very lowest temperature - with the lid on.  It works just fine.  When I'm doing smaller projects, I use the microwave.  I have been using pyrex measuring cups for over six months with no issues.


----------



## Honey B (Sep 9, 2013)

MOST economical ($) source for M&P?, Please???


----------



## Crombie (Sep 10, 2013)

*Economical MP*

SFIC and BB bases are the most popular among MPers.  If you are looking to save money, you might try wholesalesuppliesplus (WSP) because you can get free shipping.  Just don't resort to craft stores as most of that is supplied from China where it is not regulated.

I had wanted to start MP last year but after reading so much on this board and FB MP boards, I started understanding the importance of the quality of the base.  What goes on your body is as important as what goes in your body.  So I waited until this year when I could afford to buy a better quality base.

Off and on I've tried some less expensive bases but I, personally, have been disappointed with the results.  If I had started with those, I probably would have quit early on.


----------

